# suggestions wanted



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2006)

I know many of you don't need to be told this. but we always have newcomers so my first comment is for them.
 It has been a while but I used to run the bulk buy for CA Glue. the same one that is now being ran by Mannie. where it is always available.
mannie has now been running it like a champ, my time is going to be getting freed up some in the near future, and I am once again looking for something to be more involved with the group again.

now the message for everyone. 
I am looking for a new item to create a bulk buy for. mannie is doing real well with the CA Bulk Buy and I think it should stay in his hands.
I have tried bulk buys for MM in the past but the need for them is pretty far and few between. So I am asking for all of you to let me know, either in a post or in an e-mail, what sort of products you would like to see available in a full time bulk buy program.
It would be nice if you could provide links to companies that sell the item. so If you suggest sandpaper for example, then I need to know where a wholesaler of top quality sandpaper can be located.

All suggestions are welcome and if possibel I may take up more than one depending on how complicated they would be.


----------



## fuzzydog (Jul 1, 2006)

Daniel;
check yor email for my thought


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2006)

I did a group buy for Klingspor AO Stearated Sandpapera while back and I love those.  They last long, cuts like a champ, doesn't load easily and if it does, cleans up easy, doesn't leave stain on lighter woods, etc.  

I bought the 50 sheet boxes directly from Klingspor and made lots of 2 sheet per grit size.

For me though, it lasts so long that I won't probably need more within the next year or two (just like MM)


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn that MM lasting so long [] Maybe a bulk buy on rotating basis for pen kits from the various vendors? I think most of those links are on the front page. There are a lot opinion on sand paper but I buy from Klingspor (link on site) but a problem with that is the vast array of papers and styles that we all use. I've settled on rolls of 1.5" wide cloth.
We're going to run out of items for penturning pretty quick, unless you wanted to tackle bulk buy of blanks... but theres a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2006)

Kevin,
 e-mail checked and I think it is a good suggestion.

Dario,
 same problem with MM. last to long. my last Bulk Buy for it had to many sympathy purchases.

Kevin, I like the idea of rotating supplier bulk buy. or even ongoing ones for all suppliers. I'll have to see what my brain can come up with as that one is coplicated. doesn't scare me though.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 1, 2006)

You could be the "official" middle man who places orders to Arizona Shillouette on behalf of turners who live outside America.

I have a good freind who helps me, but many turners have not!
[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 1, 2006)

Ti Baron kits.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 1, 2006)

CSUSA Jr. Gents.  I have decided I like them better than Barons and would love to see another bulk buy on them.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />You could be the "official" middle man who places orders to Arizona Shillouette on behalf of turners who live outside America.
> 
> I have a good freind who helps me, but many turners have not!
> []



Do you pay in single malt scotch? []


----------



## JimGo (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



If so, William will be glad to take on that role!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jul 1, 2006)

I like the rotating suppliers also would wonder if chucks might be a one-time possibility. I would like a full size chuck w/ cole jaws but don't have the cash for one at the going price.  Collet chuck might also be of interest.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 1, 2006)

Pastor Bill, I just got a Collet Chuck from Charles Martin at a hard to beat price.  Charles also seems to treat folks right with his chuck sales as well.

JimGo, you betcha!!![]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 1, 2006)

How about a few 3520B?


----------



## EasyGreasy (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeaa, Barons and Gents. Too bad there from different vendors. Though I would think there is a good chance that you will hit your minimum on both of these. 

Cheers  Greasy


----------



## arioux (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,

Baron and other AZ exclusive for out of us turner is a good idea.
Drawstring velour pouch could be interstion too


----------



## johncrane (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm with Ligget on this one.Arizona Shillouette. won't ship out side U S A .


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 2, 2006)

What about buying ENDURO and repackaging it in smaller quantities??  I suspect there are a lot of small volume turners out there who would like to try it; but don't want to spend $25 for a quart plus shipping when they are only doing a few pens per week??  Don't know if you can do this and break even or if this is more work that you want or even if there is enough interest to justify the effort.  Just throwing out the only idea that pops out at me right now.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 2, 2006)

Not a bad idea at all, Randy.  Ernie at BeartoothWoods.com has already gotten permission from Compliant Systems to do just that and includes a copy of Wayne's instructions with the purchase.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 2, 2006)

Mark,
  I really like your Idea, I would even do that as a side issue.
definitly fills a nitch that is wide open doesn't it.
I have some homework to do in regard to it. mainly postage issues so that I could have at least an edgucated idea of what sort of costs to add. the U.S. is realtivily simple in comparison. one or two other details to tie up but I will be back on this one.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 2, 2006)

Ditto William,
I just bought a wopping 4ozs. of enduro from Ernie myself. not sure how much markup he has on it. but it was not enough for me to even remember the cost of it now. plus I think he gets the bottles through the CA Bulk Buy. don't want to have inter Bulk Buy conflict happening[]
Truthfull, thanks for the suggestion. one problem with bulk buys is that there is a lot of cost in the postage that ahs to be overcome. and then there still has to be enough savings for the turners to make it worth placing an order for just one type of item, as in no one stop shopping convenience.
when suppliers can get there prices down like some of them do for MM, and even Enduro. the bulk buys prices actually end up being only pennies lower.
A side thought I have been having. It would be noce to have a list of places that have these great prices to accompany the bulk buys. to many turners don't know that Enduro can be bought in 2 oz. bottles, or that there are suppliers selling small lower cost MM sets etc.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks, William.  I don't buy from Ernie and did not know he had the ENDURO available.  I'm off to his web site to put in an order right now!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Thanks, William.  I don't buy from Ernie and did not know he had the ENDURO available.  I'm off to his web site to put in an order right now!!



Randy, no problem.  I think you will like Ernie and his service.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 3, 2006)

I can always use more CSUSA pens. Jr. Gent and Statemans.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 3, 2006)

Daniel, my thought seems to be to run your service in a way not to interfere with the suppliers we count on.

Why not consider a rotating bulk buy of pens kits?  It could be as varied or as narrow as you desire.  That way, the suppliers still sell the kits, likely more than usual, and we get a deal.  You could decide whether or not to carries accessories such as the drills and bushings.

Just a tho't.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 3, 2006)

BARON KITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vick (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />How about a few 3520B?


Somehow I doubt that you could get a high number of people that would be interested.  Though I would be interested in hearing a price.

As a side thought I know Charles did a DVR bulk buy a while ago and had alot of problems with it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2006)

Alice and others - Using the prices on the AS site, you will find that for the most part Bill's discount structure on pen kits is so good already that bulk purchases do not pay off for U.S. buyers.  For example, using the Gold Titanium Baron Rollerball, the single unit price is $12.35.  If you order two kits, the price goes down to $11.10 (10% off).  When you order 11 kits, the price drops to $10.45 (15%) off.  At 51 kits, the price drops to $9.85 (20% off). The difference between the 11 kit price and the 51 kit price gets lost in PayPal fees and the like.  It's just not worth it.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2006)

I dropped Bill (AS) a note making sure there are no problems he knows of with an overseas go between for his items. I have not heard back yet but he generally is a busy person and I've never gotten the impression that the computer is his favorite medium for communication. I'll try and give him a call if I have not heard back in a couple of days.
just some pre thinking. this woudl not be a Bulk Buy program in the since that prices are lower than they would be otherwise. It woudl strictly be an avanue for people to access products that they cannot get now. I could do a weekly or monthly thing, ike I place whatever orders I have at the end of each month or each week. I also have to make sure Bill is prepaired for the extra products moving. that one is not a huge concern but he is also not a big outfit either.
anyway, I constantly see more and more members from outside the U.S.
for now I am really focusing on that and possibly being the Klingspore sandpaper, Micro Mesh outlet. at least the sandpaper part would not be stepping on any toes.
I to am concerned about hurting suppliers with the Bulk Buy programs. They could never replace even what the Ryans, and Sheilas are doing out there much less the CSUSA's, and Bereas.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2006)

Daniel - Don't get too enamored of the idea of bulk buying from AS for the overseas crowd.  I ran a group buy a few months ago and Bill indicated that he would no longer do them.  His business is unpredictable at best and to try to accomodate the large purchases is not something he's wanting to do.  On the other hand, the Caanadian contingent recently did a bulk buy through Berea direct.  I can't speak to those results.  Just FYI.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 3, 2006)

Sandpaper sounds good to me, as well as the Gents, Statesmen and their Jr. counterparts.

Chris


----------



## Ligget (Jul 4, 2006)

Daniel, I am not talking about bulk buys for turners outside the USA.

Just having someone inplace to order goods from Bills place on our behalf is enough.

Money upfront of course!


----------



## elody21 (Jul 4, 2006)

Good point about Barons. What about TSW?


----------



## eastern47 (Jul 4, 2006)

Daniel, How about a group buy on celluloid pen blanks from CSUSA. John


----------



## mewell (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastern47_
> <br />Daniel, How about a group buy on celluloid pen blanks from CSUSA. John



Ooooh, Aaaah [] I also like the idea of celluloid. I'm in need of fountain pen kits in the $10 to $20 range too.

Mark


----------



## low_48 (Jul 5, 2006)

How about this for a group buy?

http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/lumber/posts/435782.html


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Daniel - Don't get too enamored of the idea of bulk buying from AS for the overseas crowd.  I ran a group buy a few months ago and Bill indicated that he would no longer do them.  His business is unpredictable at best and to try to accomodate the large purchases is not something he's wanting to do.  On the other hand, the Caanadian contingent recently did a bulk buy through Berea direct.  I can't speak to those results.  Just FYI.


Lou, You hit the nail onthe head. And I had doughts myself about him even wanting this program to run. I sent him an e-mail and he does not want it.
here is what he wrote in his e-mail for people outside the country to get his products.

Our current policy of shipping orders to customers residing outside of the United States still stands:  We will ship to a friend or relative located in the U.S. and they, in turn, can forward the merchandise to their friends and/or relatives residing outside the continental borders of the U.S.  We continue to ship to APO and FPO addresses and the $7.95 out-of-country charge applies.

Sorry folks.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> <br />How about this for a group buy?
> 
> http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/lumber/posts/435782.html


Richard,
 I would go for this but think I'd have to go shopping for a fork lift first. I do have one available but have to figure out how to tell my boss I need a bigger warehouse to stor the burls.
seriously I may see what they have available in the way of cut offs etc form cutting up the large pieces. probable that a lot of blanks could be salvaged from otherwise waste pieces. again as with all wood bulk buys consistant quality woudl be a problem. I had a conversation with Bill B. a couple of years ago that even though he hand picked the wood he bought, he still had to throw out roughly 1/3 because it did not meet his standards.
I just have this vision in my head after the first wood bulk buy that the one guy that got the best balnk from the whole thing posting a picture of the pen they made. the rest of the group would than scream about how bad ther pieces look in comparison. and there is always going to be that best looking piece.


----------

